# Darling Diva Halter Dress (Just for you Nat)



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here is the Pink w/White Polka Dot Halter Dress. I have posted 2 versions. I have a bow that I can put on it - if you want. I like it without the bow, but my mom liked it with the bow - sooooo you can decide (Nat) how you like it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmm  hard descision .....

and what about a pink bow in the middle where the white band is??

or the small white one there...and a bigger beige one on the white band .....??? bows are in fashion :wink: 
and beige complements her head :wink: 

aaargghh why do you keep asking me these hard questions  i can never decide !!!!

BTW I LOVE IT


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Pheeewwww,:? I thought .....

mmmm - hard decision 

might mean you didn't like it. :dontknow: Anyway..... glad you like it... 

I didn't have pink ribbon that matched the pink just right - but I will look for some today... I can run a pink ribbon down the middle of the white and put a bow on it!! (in pink) I have to find your letters today too! They didn't make it in yesterday.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

THAT HARNESS IS GORGEOUS oops caps lock


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great a little white and a pink bow .....me like ......    


kisses nat


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

That is beautiful! I likey with the bow.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Lovely..I think my next furbaby needs to be a girl :wink: 
WAYYY more to wear for the ladies!

xx,


Nadine.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok I found some really cute 2 tone ribbon for the dress....

Also I found this ribbon trim that I thought was cute....

I, personally, like the 2 tone ribbon & bow best.... but totally up to you...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

here is the other one....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

They didn't have any "script" style letters (sorry) but I found these Crystal Letters - in caps and lower case. Are they ok to use for the names, Nat? Sorry for the glare - couldn't get a good pic....


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love those different trims Traci. I like the multi-colored pink ribbon and the other furry lace piece too. Those crystal letters are awesome!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they are all sooooo perfect! i xcan't wait to get chiwi new harness dresses!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

That dress is beautiful!! I love it!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love iti love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it


omg i'm so excited !!!!  i love the letters and i love the 2 tone pink ribbon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i love you  

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow Mia's Mum your sure making a great effort here, Im sure you'll keep all of your customers 100% happy! WELLDONEEE! Nat the two toned bow sets the dress off lovely!!!
xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wow what a pretty dress i really need to get mine some more out fits there getting left behind awwww lol


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwwwwwww  thanks, guys!! 

Nat, I am so glad you like it! Hopefully I will have them all done this weekend!! Woo Hoo!!! I will send you pics on Monday before I mail them out!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's great !! then i will make the payment too on monday through western union .....i can ask there where the nearest place is that you can collect it and i'll let you know !!

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Too Cool!!!! :cheers: :headbang: :thumbup: :hippy2: 
lol


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's an AWESOME harness-dress!!!!!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

im getting a sewing machine this weekend after our big yard sale.We're having the yard sale so i can get a sewing machine , Fabric, Ribbon, etc. My mom said it'll keep me ocuppied(sp?)Traci your so good at dog clothes!!!!!!!!!!!! My niece is getting a chi next year(from us) and i want to make her some things to go with her new puppy(she's never had any pets becides fish!) Sorry for gabbing, I want to say again your work is awesome....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Traci, you are so talented. I have never seen such beautiful work and beautiful halter dresses. mia is very lucky. I will have to have one. Kay


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!! :wave: 

You know... Roxy looks alot like Mia!! Too cute!! 

Thanks again, I really appreciate all the nice comments! :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh wow!! That's so darn cute!!! I wish I had the skills to sew so I can make Dixie something..  Even then, I probably wouldn't have the time :lol: Very very nice though!


----------

